# Photo Tourney - PC Inurds



## Calibretto

*Photo Tourney - PC Inurds*

Photo of your PC's insides!

*Rules*

-10 members max
-Post your photo *along with the link* to it.
-Please resize your photo to 800x600 or 600x800.
-Photoshop is allowed but simple touch ups *ONLY!*
-No voting for your own photo. I will include a "null vote" option if you wish to not vote for anyone.
-You will only be entered if you have a picture submitted.
-Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit your original post.
-No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

The voting will be open for 5 days.

Good Luck and BE CREATIVE!

Here's my photo:

http://pic.leech.it/images/459c96videocard.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

Ugh, no offense but bad topics lately...


----------



## MBGraphics

ukulele_ninja said:


> Ugh, no offense but bad topics lately...



Agreed.... My computer is to horrible to take any pictures of


----------



## Calibretto

IMO....It doesn't matter how good your PC looks. It's about the creativity and quality of the picture.

Any photographer could take a sweet looking picture of an old HP in some way.


----------



## ThatGuy16

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3146-1.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Calibretto said:


> Any photographer could take a sweet looking picture of an old HP in some way.



Its much worse than an HP 

Great pic ThatGuy16


----------



## ThatGuy16

MBGraphics said:


> Its much worse than an HP
> 
> Great pic ThatGuy16



I debating between two more


----------



## voyagerfan99

ThatGuy16 said:


> I debating between two more



Lucky. I have four.

Okay. I got mine now. I think I'll take a better one tomorrow though.

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5086/1003411xt9.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

yawn !


----------



## G25r8cer

Nice pic ThatGuy16!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is my entry:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/One.jpg





Bob


----------



## Geoff

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Related/?action=view&current=IMG_3064.jpg


----------



## mep916

That waterblock looks familiar.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> That waterblock looks familiar.



no it doesn't! 


I give you a close up in my first post, updated


----------



## skidude

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1169/img2233ks9.jpg


----------



## Punk

Hope this is the last topic of that type...

I'm not sure if we can call this photography...


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> That waterblock looks familiar.


hehe, I posted it also in the last tourney but removed it


----------



## massahwahl

Punk said:


> Hope this is the last topic of that type...
> 
> I'm not sure if we can call this photography...



My thoughts exactly... it doesnt exactly require you to get out and think creatively. Nothing against taking pictures of your computer parts... but it doesnt really require any photographic skill. Every picture is going to be either dark with colored lights or bokeh of parts...

like 4ngus said 'yawn' hopefully we can get this tournaments back on track or start some different ones...


----------



## Cleric7x9

idk why everyone thinks this is such a bad tournament. i dont really participate in these tournaments, but as a view i like the idea.


----------



## Punk

That's because it's a point and shoot tournament... It is not requiring any thinking.


----------



## Calibretto

Punk said:


> That's because it's a point and shoot tournament... It is not requiring any thinking.



Well maybe you should win a photo tourney and then you can have whatever topic you want  kthxbye


----------



## Punk

Calibretto said:


> Well maybe you should win a photo tourney and then you can have whatever topic you want  kthxbye



Or we can actually have normal photography tournament topics back...

alrightnoproblemcya...


----------



## Calibretto

Punk said:


> Or we can actually have normal photography tournament topics back...



Am I going to have to quote myself? Just don't whine and do something about it.

Anyways, 4 more spots open! (Punk? Maybe you'll win )


----------



## Geoff

I told you that everyone should have voted for me


----------



## theryaner




----------



## Calibretto

Sorry theryaner, that doesn't exactly qualify. It has to be a photo of YOUR PCs insides.


----------



## theryaner

yeah it is. those are the insides of my PC like ur guts and junk.


----------



## vroom_skies

With the rate this one is filling up, I'd say let it stay. 
That was we can get to the voting faster.

lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

@ vroom, i love that pic!


----------



## mep916

vroom_skies said:


> Here is my entry:
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/One.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



/competition.


----------



## massahwahl

so who will vow to bring nack real photo topics if they win? They automatically get my vote


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> so who will vow to bring nack real photo topics if they win? They automatically get my vote



What's wrong with pictures of PC components? Bob's picture was very artistic, IMO.


----------



## massahwahl

mep916 said:


> What's wrong with pictures of PC components? Bob's picture was very artistic, IMO.



i never said it wasnt 'artistic' i just asked when we could get back to the good topics. the past three i have been pretty dull and involved the same subjects... 'screenshots', 'pc peripherals' and now 'pc inurds'

It just doesnt take much talent to snap a picture of your computer with the lights off and your leds shining.... Im not the only one that feels this way, i dont want to piss anyone off or offend anyone so im gonna step out of this thread from this point on. Ill come back when the topics get back on track.


----------



## Cleric7x9

ukulele_ninja said:


> i never said it wasnt 'artistic' i just asked when we could get back to the good topics. the past three i have been pretty dull and involved the same subjects... *'screenshots', 'pc peripherals' and now 'pc inurds'*



its a computer forum...of course there are going to be computer related tournaments lol


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> i never said it wasnt 'artistic' i just asked when we could get back to the good topics. the past three i have been pretty dull and involved the same subjects... 'screenshots', 'pc peripherals' and now 'pc inurds'
> 
> It just doesnt take much talent to snap a picture of your computer with the lights off and your leds shining.... Im not the only one that feels this way, i dont want to piss anyone off or offend anyone so im gonna step out of this thread from this point on. Ill come back when the topics get back on track.



Well, whatever. You don't have to be a photography snob to appreciate the components of a PC.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Yea ukulele_ninja don't be a snob towards mep.


----------



## Tuffie

theryaner said:


>



Dude you freaking rock.

Awesome pic dude, you've been very creative.

Fight the power!


----------



## cohen

Have the 10 places been filled?

I don't want to read through the 4 pages, sorrry


----------



## Tuffie

cohen said:


> Have the 10 places been filled?
> 
> I don't want to read through the 4 pages, sorrry



What? To lazy to read through 4 pages?

That's why you post so quick lol.


----------



## Calibretto

We have 7 entries and need 3 more. I'll give it a couple days and if no one signed up then I'll just go ahead and start the poll.


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> It just doesnt take much talent to snap a picture of your computer with the lights off and your leds shining.... Im not the only one that feels this way, i dont want to piss anyone off or offend anyone so im gonna step out of this thread from this point on. Ill come back when the topics get back on track.



Hmm..if you can say that about computers, I guess it doesn't take much talent to take a picture of a sunset... Or some flowers, the ocean, a bug, a chess board(see Game Photography for my photo), a guitar, some mountains.....and the list goes on and on. Because all you have to do is point the camera and shoot, right?

Take another look at Vroom's picture and tell me that didn't take some sort of talent. He has a photographer's eye and knows what could turn out looking amazing or just plain bad. He set up the shot very nicely in my opinion.


----------



## massahwahl

Ben said:


> Hmm..if you can say that about computers, I guess it doesn't take much talent to take a picture of a sunset... Or some flowers, the ocean, a bug, a chess board(see Game Photography for my photo), a guitar, some mountains.....and the list goes on and on. Because all you have to do is point the camera and shoot, right?
> 
> Take another look at Vroom's picture and tell me that didn't take some sort of talent. He has a photographer's eye and knows what could turn out looking amazing or just plain bad. He set up the shot very nicely in my opinion.



dude, during game photography i wanted to get yours entered...


----------



## Kornowski

I don't really have anything for this, this is the best I could come up with;

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/IMG_7137.jpg


----------



## theryaner

Tuffie said:


> Dude you freaking rock.
> 
> Awesome pic dude, you've been very creative.
> 
> Fight the power!



Hey thanks man!


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> dude, during game photography i wanted to get yours entered...



That's not exactly the point I was trying to make, but alright.


----------



## vroom_skies

ThatGuy16 said:


> @ vroom, i love that pic!


Thanks man



mep916 said:


> /competition.


Hopefully it follows through. 



mep916 said:


> What's wrong with pictures of PC components? Bob's picture was very artistic, IMO.


Aww shucks. I can't take credit. My cat is really the figure behind the camera. She just doesn't know how to use the computer, so that is where i come in 



Ben said:


> Take another look at Vroom's picture and tell me that didn't take some sort of talent. He has a photographer's eye and knows what could turn out looking amazing or just plain bad. He set up the shot very nicely in my opinion.


Thanks Ben, it really means a lot.

Bob


----------



## pies

Heres my entry it's my first time entering this.


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Hope this is the last topic of that type...
> 
> I'm not sure if we can call this photography...



You're joking right!? Wait, If I'm not mistaken, people are using a camera to take these photographs. Oh, Wait, what did I just say... photographs, Uh oh!

Just because it isn't the 'normal' kind of theme, water, sun, grass or somethin' like that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like Pies!


----------



## pies

Thanks I'm using a camcorder but I found out it takes amazing still pictures.
Its tough at times I have to play with the light settings for like 20 minutes.
I thinks vroom_skies picture is pretty cool.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks Pies.

Cmon you guys, we just need one more picture. I'm sure someone has something from the "post your computer" thread that would work.

In regards to this not being a true photography tourny or it being easy.
I can assure you that neither of the two are correct. This is still photography as is any other photo taken with a camera. Also, to contrary belief, this is one of the hardest topics if not the hardest to get a shot of. Mind you I'm talking about a good quality shot, not just the basic P&S of led's.

Bob


----------



## Ben

Hmm...might as well throw one in there.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Computer007-1.jpg


----------



## houseofbugs

Ill be the last. Here is my picture from my old AMD Socket 939 system. This is a STOCK photo. NO PHOTOSHOPPING!

http://www.timothyhoogland.com/files/systembg.jpg


----------



## cohen

Tuffie said:


> What? To lazy to read through 4 pages?
> 
> That's why you post so quick lol.



Yeah 



Calibretto said:


> We have 7 entries and need 3 more. I'll give it a couple days and if no one signed up then I'll just go ahead and start the poll.



Well there goes that, because the 2 pages have pics on them, gggrrr i missed out again! only cause i went to the snow  

It was well worth it thought


----------



## theryaner

10 pics gogogo


----------



## Calibretto

pies said:


> Heres my entry it's my first time entering this.



Ballistix Tracer I'm guessing? I got me a pair of those  I just need a mobo and CPU to use them with. However pies, you did not post up the link location of the picture but I'll let it slide.

theryaner: we have 10 entries not counting yours. Yours was the least qualified. sorry.

THE POLL IS UP NOW! LOOK IN THE OFF TOPIC SECTION!


----------



## pies

Sorry about that heres one
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c90/oldschool1011/?action=view&current=PIC_0028.jpg


----------



## Punk

Calibretto said:


> Am I going to have to quote myself? Just don't whine and do something about it.
> 
> Anyways, 4 more spots open! (Punk? Maybe you'll win )



Not interested.

Just make your poll, have it for a like a day or two so we can move on to real photography.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Punk said:


> Not interested.
> 
> Just make your poll, have it for a like a day or two so we can move on to real photography.



you have a terrible attitude


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Not interested.
> 
> Just make your poll, have it for a like a day or two so we can move on to real photography.



Dude, Grow up. Did you not read my last post to you?

People are taking photographs, with cameras. There for, it's photography.


----------



## Punk

Cleric7x9 said:


> you have a terrible attitude


Do I?



Kornowski said:


> Dude, Grow up. Did you not read my last post to you?
> 
> People are taking photographs, with cameras. There for, it's photography.



Okay I'm taking my pencil and doing a line on a piece of paper, I'm doing art...


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Okay I'm taking my pencil and doing a line on a piece of paper, I'm doing art...



Yeah, well done!


----------



## Cleric7x9

Punk said:


> Okay I'm taking my pencil and doing a line on a piece of paper, I'm doing art...



if thats how you want to express yourself, then fine. who are you to determine what is and is not art?


----------



## jimmymac

I don't see how people can suggest this isn't photography or takes any skill. Its just another location for your camera to go and if you really want to it can take just as much effort to get the right picture.


In fact I spent quite some time trying to get one for myself to enter, I was trying to get a decent picture of my Di Novo edge keyboard from an angle using a short focal length to try and get a decent effect. All the while I was trying to take the picture just as you turn the keyboard power on as it lights up every light on the keyboard to good effect.

Sadly I didnt get the picture I wanted so decided to sit this one out but I can assure you I actually put more effort into trying to get this picture than I have put in with some of the pictures I have won a tournament with.

Some of the entries in other tourneys I am fairly certain have been nothing more than point and shoot and have taken as much if not less skill that some of the pictures taken in this thread.

If the topic isn't to your liking then its quite simple, ignore it and wait for the next one.


----------



## Punk

Cleric7x9 said:


> if thats how you want to express yourself, then fine. who are you to determine what is and is not art?


Yeah I just love drawing lines...


jimmymac said:


> If the topic isn't to your liking then its quite simple, ignore it and wait for the next one.



Yep, I'm ignoring it, I just shared my view on it and people got defensif...


----------



## massahwahl

Punk said:


> Not interested.
> 
> Just make your poll, have it for a like a day or two so we can move on to real photography.



I agree too but I got yelled at for sharing my opinion to...


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> I agree too but I got yelled at for sharing my opinion to...



If you're referring to my comments, I apologize. Everyone has a right to their own opinion, even when they're dead wrong. j/k.


----------



## Kornowski

Man, people need to grow up. If it doesn't always go your way, grow a pair and move on


----------

